# Flounder gigging on fire before the big cold front



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been very good, with lots of active flounder on the flats and clear water making for some easy gigging. The best action the last 2 nights was on hard oyster bottom and areas with large oyster clumps. Sand, grass, and mud bottom were dead zones. Flounder gigging should remain good through March and into summer, with fish size gradually improving as it gets warmer. The flounder the last 2 nights were all in the 14-18" range.

*3/1/2019*
I had new customer Bob A. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with NE wind at 5-15mph, high tide levels, and dense fog/mist. We found the fish right away, gigging 22 in the first 2 hours on hard oyster bottom. After making a couple moves, we found some slower but steady action on sand and mud bottom. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 2 black drum by 10:45pm.

*3/2/2019*
I had new customer Chris C. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 10mph, normal tide levels, and very dense fog. We had a slow start, getting 4 flounder in the first hour. After making 2 more moves, we located the flounder on windblown mid-bay oyster reefs in open choppy water. We had our 15 flounder limit by 10pm, and then went hunting for black drum and sheepshead. We found a few scattered drum, but no big schools. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 8 black drum and 2 sheepshead by 11pm. We gigged one monster sheepshead tonight at 23" weighing 9 pounds.

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 20, 24, 26
April: 1-4, 7-10, 15-17, 20, 22, 23, 25, 29, 30
May: 1, 4, 7-10, 13-15, 18-23, 25, 28-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

